# Batteries for mobiles



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Does anyone have success stories running their mobiles from a battery? I'm interested in hearing about the battery types you've tried, which were more successful than others, and what methods you used for recharging in the field.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Caribou said:


> If by mobile you mean in a car or a boat then whatever battery is in the car or boat is what I use.
> 
> If you are talking about a handheld radio I just use what came with the radio. You can get charging units that plug into your cigarette lighter socket.
> 
> If you can charge with a USB cable there are adapters readily available at Lowe's, Fred Meyer's, and many other places that plug into a cigarette lighter socket.


For clarification, I'm asking about battery options to use with mobiles that are traditionally used in a vehicle. Think backpack. Many mobiles are battery-friendly and put out far more power than an HT.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I would be looking at lithium ion rechargeable tool batteries as close to 12-14 volts as you can get


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

bkt said:


> Does anyone have success stories running their mobiles from a battery? I'm interested in hearing about the battery types you've tried, which were more successful than others, and what methods you used for recharging in the field.


You could go to "Ham Radio 360" online, it's mostly a podcast but they have notes and stuff, they did a battery test a while ago where they rated batteries for time down to about 10.5 v I believe (it's 11.5 for with in 15% of Radio needs). 10.5 (11.5 actually) is the minimum but even though everyone says the radios are 12v they are really 13.8 v which is what the alternator puts out. I need a few batteries as well but haven't done the digging, they do a good job of scientifically testing things, got a power supply they recommend and love it.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Took forever to find what I was talking about, I haven't watched it but the reviews are on you tube.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the link - I'll check it out. This one might do nicely. It isn't too pricey and it's lightweight. https://www.bioennopower.com/collec...ts/copy-of-12v-15ah-lfp-battery-pvc-blf-1215w

But I'll check out the youtube link before making any purchases.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bkt, I watched that video, with the comparisons in it, the bioennopower battery was 8 amp hour not 15 like you selected, did out perform the other batteries generally (realistically) so it would probably be at least a good battery.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah, I just finished watching the video myself. The 8aH would probably be OK for what I had in mind. The 15aH might be a bit overkill. I may try the 12aH and run that through some tests.

This helps confirm my suspicion that LFP is the way to go. Thanks very much for the info!


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

I went in a slightly different direction. My HTs all have rechargeable batteries, so I picked up a cheapie Ankur solar recharge kit. Works like a charm.

The mobile in my car has a 25W output. So I picked up a solar panel kit that's a slight upgrade from the Ankur. Rigged the thing to recharge a small Duracell 12V 14aH battery. Battery then runs mobile. Also works like a charm.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Actually, that's my plan for an HT-based cross-band repeater in an ammo can I've put together. What kind of charging circuit do you use with the solar panel?

What's the weight of the Duracell? My other objective is to be able to power a mobile from a pack and weight is an important consideration?


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

bkt said:


> Does anyone have success stories running their mobiles from a battery? I'm interested in hearing about the battery types you've tried, which were more successful than others, and what methods you used for recharging in the field.


I use a deep cycle lead acid RV battery with a 125 watt solar panel and 20 AMP charge controller this set has been used alot in our ARES functions and works well.


----------

